# Martin embraces his role as scorer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Rockets guard Kevin Martin did not describe himself as "a scorer."
> 
> The term he chose was slightly different, but with a significant distinction in its implication.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/7506721.html


----------

